# got our cgc yesterday



## ayoitzrimz

Congratz to my buddy for getting his CGC yesterday 

We tried once before without any training and he did excellent, but failed on the controlled separation test (typical shepherd, but it's no excuse).

This time, he did well with just very soft whining but he kept the down-stay and everything went smoothly!

In February, he'll get his CD.
In March, he'll get his BH and SchH1
And then our goals for the year will be achieved and it'll be on to the SchH2 

Congratz to my buddy  who also enjoyed a nice raw piece of steak for his new title lol


----------



## pyratemom

Congratulations! I know that separated time is the hardest three minutes we ever spent. Raina almost failed because of that on the first try but we did get a chance to do it again because the person holding her leash hadn't been instructed properly. The second time it worked out okay. Pyrate flew through the entire test without a hitch because he is my heart and always behaves properly.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Great job! Congrats to you both!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Congratulations!


----------



## PaddyD

Congratulations! Abby passed everything except the controlled separation test. I don't have much opportunity to train for that so she will remain CGC-less.


----------



## Stosh

Good job! I must have the only gsd that was completely calm during the separation. He still is and I have to say sometimes it hurts my feelings a little that he isn't dying to get to me.


----------



## Veronica1

Congrats!  

Don't forget to order the CGC tag for his collar. It looks nice.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

:congratulations:


----------



## ayoitzrimz

Veronica said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Don't forget to order the CGC tag for his collar. It looks nice.


I will if I knew where to get it 

Do you have a link you can post?


----------



## Veronica1

Try this:

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/OK9TG1.pdf


----------



## doggiedad

congrats to you and your dog.


----------



## Stosh

My husband bought Stosh a tag and a t shirt for me with the CGC logo on it. At first I thought it was silly but both have gotten enough attention that I think it's a very positive thing to do to promote not only training in general but how well your gsd is trained. And my vet said that if animal control came across a dog with a CGC tag, it would be high priority. Congrats again!


----------

